# injured chicken



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My pullet Primme has a hurt leg or foot she holds it up and won't put pressure on it she just hops around on one leg! I can't tell if its broken or just hurt. I noticed it tonight as she was completely fine this morning and afternoon. How can I tell if she broke it?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Does she have bumble foot?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Aren't pullets too young to get bumblefoot? But if she has that you'll be able to see the lump. I would isolate her from the other chickens, in a small quiet place where she can easily get to foot & water, with no perches--so she doesn't injure it further. Can you take her to a bird vet?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

catharina said:


> Aren't pullets too young to get bumblefoot? But if she has that you'll be able to see the lump. I would isolate her from the other chickens, in a small quiet place where she can easily get to foot & water, with no perches--so she doesn't injure it further. Can you take her to a bird vet?


I've seen it in chicks, so no.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Dayna said:


> I've seen it in chicks, so no.


Interesting! Glad to know that!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've seen bumbke foot in chicks too and no she doesn't have bumble foot. It looks normal but you can tell it hurts her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

catharina said:


> Interesting! Glad to know that!


We have lava rock here and it cuts the feet allowing the bacteria to get it and cause bumblefoot even at an early age. Its harsh here.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Dayna said:


> We have lava rock here and it cuts the feet allowing the bacteria to get it and cause bumblefoot even at an early age. Its harsh here.


Wow--I always thought it was from having too small perches to roost on. I do know what you mean about the lava! I couldn't believe how fast our shoes wore out when we lived there!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Her foot still looks the same as it was last night. Where I live no-one works on chickens.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If she broke it, you would be able tell. Their toes get crooked and bent. We got one batch of chicks (from either Cackle Hatchery or Murray McMurray) and nearly all of them got broken toes. We've never had one quit walking on the broken foot though.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it hot to the touch? Swollen? Any chance she got some string, or a human hair, or something that you can't easily see wrapped into or around it?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply! Her leg isn't hot or anything out of the norm and there isn't anything wrapped around it either.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

No improvement either? Are you keeping her where she can easily get to food & water, & not be bothered by other animals?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

It's getting better somewhat she puts a little pressure on it now and is moving more but you can tell it still hurts! I put the food and water beside her so I know she's eating and drinking the othe chickens don't bother her and aren't aggressive with her even with a hurt leg. I'm still keeping an eye on that situation just incase.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Some of my hens did this last year and half ended up with bumbled feet. Try putting applecider vinegar in their water.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't think she has bumble foot she doesn't show any signs of it. I think that she has just hurt it when we moved their coop.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Update! She is still alive and had just spranged her leg!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad she's doing well


----------

